Ask HN: What are the most successful solo-founder businesses still around? - wkoszek
======
joeclark77
Ford

------
Rainymood
PlentyOfFish

------
hector_ka
Craigslist?

------
goodJobWalrus
Walmart & Amazon?

------
PrakashBhatta
Amazon

------
monster2control
Linode

------
banne01
oracle

